# Should I sell my 7D for a 6D?



## VitorMachado (Mar 24, 2013)

Title says it all. I bought the 7D thinking the small features that makes it better than the 6D (fps, shutter speed, button layout) would make a big difference to me, but it hasn't at all. I shoot cars and I've been needing full frame more than ever, especially because of always needing a good prime lens thats reasonably wide. Aslo, after some long thinking and extensive testing in the field, shooting a static object never occurred to me that I'll NEVER need all 19 cross-type points. I'd like some opinions from anyone on here who actually has the 6D. Thanks


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 24, 2013)

1. Shooting moving cars outdoor - 7D
2. Shooting cars in show room - 6D
3. 5D III or 1D X - will do both


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> 1. Shooting moving cars outdoor - 7D
> 2. Shooting cars in show room - 6D
> 3. 5D III or 1D X - will do both



Agreed. But why 6D? The 6D is better in low light and has gps and wifi over the 5d mkii... and for the purpose of shooting cars... I'd say save the 2 to 300 and just get the mkii. Heck... it might even be a $500 difference if you aren't an extreme bargain shopper. 

And while I'm offering some solicited advice... here's some unsolicited. Get a fisheye lens. They are fun to play with... and you can get some fun results for less than 300.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 24, 2013)

do you want full frame or crop?


----------



## timmy_650 (Mar 24, 2013)

I would upgrade. Your pictures will be sharper. I think it will be about the same cost when you factor in lens cost going wide. If it is a prime lens.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

bycostello said:


> do you want full frame or crop?



I think what he is saying is that he wants to use wide angle prime, and with full frame the same lens is naturally 60% wider. it makes sense to me.


----------



## captainkanji (Mar 24, 2013)

I sold my 7D to help finance my 6D purchase. I'm so glad that I did. Image quality is far superior in my opinion. For my style of shooting, I don't need 19 AF or the faster shutter. The only real issue I have is the lack of a pop up flash or some form of wireless transmission for my flash. Of course, now I don't need the flash anymore with the ISO performance


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

captainkanji said:


> I sold my 7D to help finance my 6D purchase. I'm so glad that I did. Image quality is far superior in my opinion. For my style of shooting, I don't need 19 AF or the faster shutter. The only real issue I have is the lack of a pop up flash or some form of wireless transmission for my flash. Of course, now I don't need the flash anymore with the ISO performance


 what kind of speedlite do you have? I have a 430ex and I hope I can trigger it wirelessly when I eventually upgrade.


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 24, 2013)

To the OP: It sounds like the 6D will suit your needs perfectly. I love mine. And, the 24-105L kit lens is a bargain too.


----------



## RGF (Mar 24, 2013)

Go for the 6D


----------



## alexturton (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes. But if you can afford it go for the 5d3 instead.


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 26, 2013)

No, don't do it. While the 6D will be better in image quality and especially low light performance, it is basically a lower end body more like the Canon 60D just with a full frame sensor so it will feel like a downgrade as well as an upgrade. The logical step up is to the 5D3. I'd save up and get a great deal on the 5D3. They had refurbished ones down to $2400. This review sums it up well. The 6D in many ways is more like a full frame 60D than anything else:
http://learningcameras.com/reviews/4-dslrs/91-canon-6d-review


----------



## Skirball (Mar 26, 2013)

I was starting to get worried, it took much longer than normal for all the gearheads to come out and start chanting their 5d3 mantra.

OP: I own the 6D. I almost didn't buy it after reading all the shit on here about it. But I went for it, and realized that most the people on here obsess about gear WAY too much. Good on you for taking a good look at what you need, and what you don't. Yes, more is better, but cost is a factor for almost all of us. Get the 6D, you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 26, 2013)

dswatson83 said:


> The logical step up is to the 5D3.



Why is that the logical step? Did you read the part where he said he doesn't really even use the autofocusing of the 7D? The need for full frame? How does the 6D not fulfill this? Yes, the 5d3 is better. There will always be better cameras out there. Not everyone NEEDS to own the 5d3.


----------



## VitorMachado (Mar 27, 2013)

Skirball said:


> I was starting to get worried, it took much longer than normal for all the gearheads to come out and start chanting their 5d3 mantra.
> 
> OP: I own the 6D. I almost didn't buy it after reading all the S___ on here about it. But I went for it, and realized that most the people on here obsess about gear WAY too much. Good on you for taking a good look at what you need, and what you don't. Yes, more is better, but cost is a factor for almost all of us. Get the 6D, you'll be happy with it.



Lol, I have to agree with you. The 6D gets no respect whatsoever because of its specs on paper, rather than criticizing the camera in real-world shooting. Anyways, I'm glad I got a reply from someone in my situation. I just simply don't have the cash to throw down an extra 1K on a camera. I have done extensive research and I think I've made up my mind. The 7D has been returned and I'm waiting on my refund. Thanks for the advice. Hopefully I made the right choice!


----------



## Marvin (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been reading this forum for a long time. I just now registered so that I could reply to you on this post, and that after I see you already made up your mind.

Short answer: YES.
Medium answer: unless you can afford 5D3.
Long answer: I own the 6D and shoot professionally (real estate). Static objects. This camera is miles beyond my expectations. Granted, mine were not that high because I was coming from a 30D but there are surprises about this camera that I simply didn't expect.

I have an old computer which means processing stuff in LR is slow. Now with 20 MB raw files I expected it to take me even longer to process a job. WRONG! The files have so much more detail and so many fewer 'problem' that I actually blast through the processing in about 1/2 the time. Color. Saturation. Dynamic range. Plus, going to FF from crop has really opened the door to increased image quality.

I jumped up to the 6D for the sole purpose of committing to FF and L series lenses. My next body in a few years will likely be from the 5 line, but this time I needed to spend that money on quality glass. Rest easy in your decision. If all you are looking for is FF and better image quality, you've found it.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 27, 2013)

Marvin said:


> I've been reading this forum for a long time. I just now registered so that I could reply to you on this post, and that after I see you already made up your mind.
> 
> Short answer: YES.
> Medium answer: unless you can afford 5D3.
> ...



I'm curious... what lens do you use to shoot real estate. I imagine wide angle for inside the rooms... and certainly not a fisheye... but I guess I would think a 24mm prime... but that doesn't sound wide enough... so maybe the 14mm prime.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 27, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Marvin said:
> 
> 
> > I've been reading this forum for a long time. I just now registered so that I could reply to you on this post, and that after I see you already made up your mind.
> ...



Before going FF I was using the Tamron 10-24. Now on the 6D I purchased the 16-35 2.8. Prime sounds delicious, but I need fast versatility. Most of the time I'm at 16, but there are those instances where 24-ish is better. For exteriors I narrow down as much as space will allow. I don't often make it all the way to 35.

I should mention that I'm doing modest family homes, not mansions, and the photography market here is in a pretty sad shape. I lost a client over increasing my rate by $15. Without giving up how much I charge, lets just say that if it takes me more than an hour to shoot (not including transit and editing), then I may as well go work at Burger King. So, fast and 'cheap' is the game here. Some day I hope to shoot real estate that requires time and more skill. Some day...


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 27, 2013)

5d2 or 6D for your purposes. If you need to track action then 7D or 5D3. There's no need to over-spend. Just buy what you need and save the rest for good glasses. It doesn't even have to be an L.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 27, 2013)

VitorMachado said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > I was starting to get worried, it took much longer than normal for all the gearheads to come out and start chanting their 5d3 mantra.
> ...



Glad I could help. I spent a ton of time on here researching and almost gave up on the 6D because of all the negativity, until I found Dustin Abbott's well written thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12847.0

It helped a lot to see a voice of reason in a sea of wankery. Once you start looking around, you’ll see the 5D3 gets recommended to everyone on here. Some guy shows up, says he’s been shooting around a year, has a 600D but wants to upgrade; everyone jumps in, get the 5d3! Some kid is going off to college to study photography, owns a point and shoot and wants an SLR; everyone jumps in, get the 5d3! I don’t doubt it’s a great camera, but it’s completely blown out of perspective here. Maybe I wouldn’t be so jaded if I saw some sort of correlation between cameras and the work people produced with it, but there’s none. The last couple profiles that I clicked on of people that frequently chant the 5d3 mantra had hardly any, if any, action shots. All this talk of the impotence of the 6D, and the portfolio that you’re showcasing is all stills.

Vitor, it sounds like you weren’t using any of the functions that make the 7D so great. I’m guessing you’re going to love the IQ and noise performance of the 6D. I am curious to hear your opinions on the build. The 6D gets slammed a lot because it “feels like a Rebel”. I’m coming up from a 400D, and I can tell you it doesn’t feel anything like it, but I like the slimness of it. You may not feel that way coming "down" from a 7D. That said, I think the ‘flimsyness’ of the Rebel is exaggerated heavily. I’ve dragged my Rebel through 30+ countries, crammed in the bottom of my backpack, changing lenses, filters and SD cards in dusty third world streets, caught in sudden tropical storms, and 7 years later it hasn’t failed me once. I cherished its small body and light weight every step of the way.


----------

